# Consola de luces con PIC



## sparki (Ago 10, 2006)

Desearía montar una consola de luces con PIC, la cual pudiera controlar 2 canales de 8 luces cada uno, que tuviera secuencias establecidas, con velocidades variables por software (retardos) y que pudiera utilizarse pulsos de audio para hacer los cambios de luces en vez de los retardos.

Segun la idea que tengo debería poderse cambiar la secuencia de luces dinamicamente. Segun algunas sugerencia que he recibido, debería comunicar lo que es la consola propiamente dicha, con otros pic que estuvieran en modo esclavo en cada uno de los canales y usar comunicacion I2C para ahorrarme cableado hasta las luces.

Algo que no se muy bien como integrar y si se podría, es poder variar por software la intensidad de las luces.

En cuanto a la programación de las secuencias y eso creo que no tendría mucho problema, pero no tengo ni idea de como usar el I2C, así que si tambien tenéis algún ejemplo ...

Me gustaría que si conocéis de algún esquema mas o menos parecido, para que me de una idea para empezar, os lo agradecería.


----------



## leo_programer (Ago 10, 2006)

hermanito, no se quien le dio esa sugerencia, yo perfectamente podria hacer dicha consola con un solo pic, y saldria mucho mas barato, es simple, si piensa usar un pic que tenga i2c entonces es un pic caro, al menos mas que el 16f84a, le aconsejo que se compre un 16f877 y utilice los puertos b y d, o b y c, o d y c, utiliza el que quiera, yo le aconsejo b y d, y port c se puede encargar de los pulsadores para los cambios de secuencia y eso, mas sin embargo, le mando los ejemplos de i2c en ensamblador funcionando a la perfeccion, yo mismo lo probe, eso si, sda a sda, y scl a scl, con una resistencia de pull-up (ambos canales) a los cinco voltios obviamente (eso se escribe asi?, perdon si esta mal escrito), en todo caso, si se puede variar la intensidad de las luces por software, eso se llama cruce por cero, asi me dijo mi profesor que se llamaba, nunca me lo enseñaron (solo a los de la jornada nocturna) asi que en eso no le puedo ayudar, pero si hay alguien por ahi que sepa que lo postee para aque aprendamos, por que no se, con respecto al esquema, yo ya postee uno en interfaces y programacion para un tema que es control de luces de 32 salidas por lpt, o al go asi, por ahi esta, buscalo que yo se que esta, recuerden que para ver el link de descarga necesitan estar registrados y on-line, en todo caso ahi mando los archivos en asm, cualquier duda me comenta, cuidese...


----------



## sparki (Ago 10, 2006)

La idea de usar i2c, o algun sistema de ese tipo es por ahorrar cableado. El precio de un Pic con i2c, no me incrementa tanto el precio, y prefiero evitar cableado. Por eso estoy interesado en el i2c, porque creo qe debe ser valido para este proyecto.

En cuanto a regular la intensidad de las bombillas si se puede y no debe ser tan dificil. Estoy echandole un vistazo a este proyecto de dimmer y minidimmer de la siguiente página: http://elrebujito.es/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=180&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Tengo que echarle un vistazo tambien al fichero que me has pasado de i2c.

Tambien quiero utilizar si es posible el conversor A/D que llevan integrado algunos PIC´s para capturar la señal de audio e introducir de alguna forma los pulsos para marcar un ritmo en los cambios de luces. De esto si que no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo con un PIC o si ni siquiera se puede hacer. Alguna idea de como hacerlo?

En cuanto vaya teniendo mas información y resultados lo iré posteando.

Saludos


----------



## sparki (Ago 11, 2006)

He leido en otro mensaje el tema del modulo CAN  para la comunicacion con varios PICS, y creo que eso es lo que mejor me vendría para lo que quiero realizar.  Ya que cada uno de los canales de focos que quiero usar pueden estar separados hasta 10 o mas metros. Te importaría mandarme a mi tambien los datos y forma de utilizar el modulo CAN. 
Estoy mirando caracteristicas de los siguientes PICS, que creo que pueden servir para lo que quiero y creo que alguno de ellos posee CAN: PIC16F88, PIC16F877, PIC18F4480 y PIC18F4680. Cual te parece mas adecuado para este proposito? El precio no me importa, porque solo usaría 3 PICS.


----------



## kepelotas (Ago 11, 2006)

Muy buenas lo que estas comentando es un sistema en toda regla, yo lo que haría es montarlo con un sistema de comunicaciones RS485 para la comunicacion, para el control de luminosidad utiliza un PWM bien hecho por hard o bien hecho por soft.

Mucho ojo en realizar una comunicación de mas de 10 metros de forma no diferencial y con tensiones de 5 voltios y a 400K como es el I2c


----------



## ben99 (Ago 14, 2006)

para el sistema de sincronia con la intensidad de sonido te recomeindo el lm3914 y microfonos yo tengo pensado hacer un ecualizador por medio del sonido, estoy en proceso.
detector de nivel de sonido.


----------



## nocturno (Ago 20, 2006)

Hola sparki.
Gracias por citar mi página.

Creo que lo que pretendes hacer está resuelto ya con el Protocolo DMX, y te será muy fácil encontrar documentación e incluso proyectos completos.

Protocolo DMX
http://www.todopic.com.ar/utiles/dmx_r3_norma.pdf

Mira algunos ejemplos:
http://www.demo-1.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=8171.0
http://www.prozic.com/dmx/Eclairage_structure_spot_led_dmx.php
http://www.prozic.com/dmx/SGM_dmx.php
http://www.prozic.com/dmx/pl4_dmx.php


----------



## maunix (Sep 5, 2006)

kepelotas dijo:
			
		

> Mucho ojo en realizar una comunicación de mas de 10 metros de forma no diferencial y con tensiones de 5 voltios y a 400K como es el I2c



El bus i2c está claramente especificado para una capacitancia menor a 400pF.  Esto limita al mismo a un diseño sobre un PCB de algunos centímetros solamente.

Nunca he hecho una conexión con i2c a 10 metros, ni a 5, ni tampoco la intentaría.  Creo que es perder el tiempo.

Tal vez es mejor como has dicho antes, usar el RS485 o el consejo que sugiere nocturno el cual es una solución bastante específica para este problema puntual.


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 11, 2009)

después de varios meses fuera ,quiero comentaros que este tema trata un proyecto interesante pero el problemas es que yo tuve mis momentos con los pic y solo se programar pero no se como hacer el circuito..

mi proyecto seria encender 4 lamparas halógenas de 300W tengo un pic de 8 pines (12f629) 4 triac y 4 optoacopladores..vamos que lo mas importate esta en mis mano..el problema es ¿cómo haria el circuito?
.

Gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 11, 2009)

Yo por lo menos estoy interesado en controlar las luces de forma inalambrica usando X-bee


----------



## cristian_elect (Feb 12, 2009)

Con el micro atmega8 ise un programa para controlar 6 luces, y tres dimmers, podria controlar las intensidades de 3 focos en forma independiente.  
La comunicacion se usa rs485 para lograr mas distancia.
Xbee suena bien pero el costo se pasa para un secuenciador simple.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 24, 2009)

Con zigbee seria un proyecto completo, controlar todas las luces a distancia, sin nesecidad de cables...


----------

